
The GOP Arcade is producing tiny, raw, irreverent games based on the news - steven
https://backchannel.com/the-news-is-now-literally-a-video-game-46a439c5fdef#.79xfx2b08
======
oldmanjay
Buzzfeed made a game out of news as their founding principle, and we all lost.
We just haven't accepted it yet.

------
GauntletWizard
This is a shitty version of Newgrounds, curated by the same people who've
already made a mockery of the news (and not in the good way.) Stick with sites
with real people, not these ridiculous shills.

------
dennisnedry
When did it become acceptable to post political propaganda on Hacker News?

